
Social Distancing Could Change Our Relationship with FaceTime - laurex
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/03/social-distancing-coronavirus-videochat-facetime/608038/
======
laurex
A headline that suggests an Apple-dominated world, but there are vice apps
that unite platforms.

